# How to make larger blade baits?



## Burks (Jun 22, 2011)

I've been reading more and more about jigging for muskie. I do have some 7.5" Red October tubes that I'm wanting to try (any tips while we're at it?), but want something with some vibration to entice them as well.

I do remember watching an episode on TV where they were using large vibrating blade baits for jigging, and doing quite well. I can only find one place that sells them already made. I've read on how to make the smaller ones for walleye, bass, etc but nothing on material needed for larger, muskie sized lures. Any ideas on what material to try and use? Seems small diameter copper pipe is used a lot in the smaller ones, but with a 8"+ bait that gets up there in price quickly. Below is a reference for what I'm talking about, I've always heard them called blade baits, so maybe my terminology is off.










Thanks!


----------



## MuskieJim (Apr 11, 2007)

Shumway Tackle Fuzzy Does-It, Magnum Fuzzy Does-It, and the Hang-10 are all muskie sized versions of what you're looking for. The Hang 10 has a #10 colorado blade on back, creating some serious vibration on the upstroke. Hope this helps! Making them yourself seems too hard, lol. You can order them from almost any musky store, http://www.muskyshop.com

http://www.shumwaysmusky.com/pages/shumway-tackle-amp-fishing-lures/fuzzy-duzzit-7.php


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i make my own blade baits for walleye/saugeye. i designed my own blades to use for northerns, but what i found was the action was so heavy, it was like trolling with a boat prop. they went from 5/8 to 1 oz. i never had much luck with them. i even tried them where i surf fish, and they were too hard to use in the surf. think it spooked them more than anything else.. the ones in the above post are worth trying. i was suprised though on what we used on our last canada trip.. send me a pm if you wish......


----------

